
How to Build Your Own Quantum Entanglement Experiment - lisper
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/critical-opalescence/how-to-build-your-own-quantum-entanglement-experiment-part-1-of-2/
======
lippel82
This is a very nice experiment that demonstrates very fundamental physics.
However, the measurements conducted by the author do not show entanglement but
merely that photons are emitted simultaneously in opposite directions with
perpendicular polarization. To get closer to showing entanglement, you would
really have to show a violation of the Bell inequalities, which are mentioned
briefly at the end of part two.

~~~
sandworm101
I think he is aiming to detect entangled pairs, things that others have proven
entangled, rather than prove them entangled himself. For instance: a could
chamber can detect a cosmic ray, but proving that it was a cosmic ray requires
much more. That you can detect such things so simply, that you can manifest
them in your home, is worth the effort.

------
hnruss
Part 2: [https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/critical-
opalescence/ho...](https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/critical-
opalescence/how-to-build-your-own-quantum-entanglement-experiment-
part-2-of-2/)

------
gcb0
it's just detecting the emission of .5 MeV from the positron hitting an
electron (annihilation). not much in terms of testing actual entanglement
related to spin.

~~~
lisper
Any observable can be entangled. There is nothing special about spin. In fact
in "real" entanglement experiments the entangled observable is polarization,
not spin.

------
ttty
Needs way more images. Read both parts but I don't want to think of the setup
in my mind, as I might be wrong.

